# sharing offshore expenses



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

hello everbody....
i bought a 1993 24.5 ft Robalo cuddy cabin last year in july. holds 177 gal. of fuel. it has twin engines 200 horsepower each mercury. i have spent an awful lot of money getting compression tests and tune ups and redoing the lower units. not that anything was wrong with the engines. just wanted to be sure for myself that the boat was in tip top conditions. all last year up until ike i ventured offshore. the only experience was a handful of chartered private trips in the past 8 years. 

i am looking for people who want to share expenses, experience and knowledge of offshore fishing. i have all the gear, (purchased at fishing and tackle unlimited) and of course the boat.
on my own i have gone as far as 70 miles out on this boat with no problems.
the boat is ready to go and so am i. any day of the week is fine with me.

should i mention that while fueling up, on several occasions people have confused my boat for a 2003 or 2004 model. just to give u an idea of the condition of the boat.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I got your pm, and yes I would love to go out soon. I have aloot of experience and gear, I sold my Robalo last year. I also have a pretty good group of guys ready to split cost also. Look forward to hearing from you soon


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

great! well like i said, boats ready and i'm ready..... so weather is the only other factor, from what i understand 1 to 3 footers are ideal, what do you suggest? by the way i have been launching out of freeport.... are you near?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

check your pm's


berto1900 said:


> great! well like i said, boats ready and i'm ready..... so weather is the only other factor, from what i understand 1 to 3 footers are ideal, what do you suggest? by the way i have been launching out of freeport.... are you near?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

PM sent Thanks


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

Anytime you need crew hit me up, i am on the same schedule as stay bent and love to be offshore


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

PM sent and have sent response. I am ready..


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

the offer still stands everybody.


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

pm sent and Im ready


----------

